# Tomoe Nage Housewife versus Carjacker - Full of Win



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

Woman uses judo throw to hurl car thief to ground



> OSAKA -- A woman used a judo throw to overpower a man who attempted to steal her car here early Tuesday morning, police said.
> 
> "I was desperate," said the victim, Mariko Yamauchi, 45, a housewife from Daito, Osaka Prefecture.
> 
> The suspect, 24-year-old Ryo Aoki, was arrested for robbery resulting in injury. He has denied the allegations saying," I have no recollection of that."


I has got to learn me some judo!

Ironically, we were practicing a form of Tomoe Nage in my dojo on Monday night - in ours, we are defending from a standing position from an attacker who is performing a 'shoot',  and we wrap the neck with one arm, perform the Tomoe Nage, and end up with our arm in an armbar choke, both participants on the floor with feet facing in opposite directions.  It did seem to work.  Sensei said not to consider ourselves good at it until we had done it 1,000 times.  Sigh.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 18, 2009)

That throw is hidden in many karate forms.  The sit through part is never explicitly shown, however, the beginning part is.  Also, that throw is shown explicitly in the Bubishi.


----------



## still learning (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello, Great story and what JUDO can do...

Aloha,


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 22, 2009)

Ooh. I'm doing that next time I play in the gi.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 22, 2009)

<tongue in cheek>Yes, but we all know that grappling arts aren't effective on the street!</tongue in cheek>

I love hearing stories like this where a seemingly weak victim leave the attacker laying on the ground crumpled in a heap for the police to come collect them.  

Maybe he "doesn't remember" because she plopped him on his head :wink:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 22, 2009)

Good for her!


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Woman uses judo throw to hurl car thief to ground
> 
> I has got to learn me some judo!
> 
> Ironically, we were practicing a form of Tomoe Nage in my dojo on Monday night - in ours, we are defending from a standing position from an attacker who is performing a 'shoot', and we wrap the neck with one arm, perform the Tomoe Nage, and end up with our arm in an armbar choke, both participants on the floor with feet facing in opposite directions. It did seem to work. Sensei said not to consider ourselves good at it until we had done it 1,000 times. Sigh.


 
But Bill....doesn't this make the woman macho?  Shouldn't she have just handed her keys over?  LMAO!!  Seriously though, nice article.  Props to the woman who defended herself.  Its nice to see people stick up for themselves and their property.


----------



## Sally Jones (Sep 26, 2009)

The suspect, Ryo Aoki, was said to be intoxicated at the time of the attempted theft incident. It was also said that Ryo Aoki was light and small in stature - Mariko was larger than her foe. With Mariko's training background, coupled with Ryo's poor state of condition, the advantage of an ensuing struggle was in Mariko's favor. When questioned by the authorities, Ryo couldn't recall anything - alcohol comsumption affected his memory.

If Tomoe-Nage is executed correctly, it can be an effective throw; however, if it fails, it puts one in a vulnerable supine position. It's probably better to know something about ground defense before attempting this throw in most real fights.

Through my own observations, when most of the women try Tomoe-Nage on larger opponents during randori, including myself, they usually get pinned to the ground.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 26, 2009)

Sally Jones said:


> The suspect, Ryo Aoki, was said to be intoxicated at the time of the attempted theft incident. It was also said that Ryo Aoki was light and small in stature - Mariko was larger than her foe. With Mariko's training background, coupled with Ryo's poor state of condition, the advantage of an ensuing struggle was in Mariko's favor. When questioned by the authorities, Ryo couldn't recall anything - alcohol comsumption affected his memory.



I see my attempt at humor was lost on you.  It's okay  (BTW welcome to MT)

Yes, it seems like she had an advantage to an extent - though she was still injured by him and with Aoki being inebriated, that helps lessen the impact of any throw.  It's just like the drunk driver surviving the car crash with minor injuries.


----------

